# probleme de signature dans Mail



## fulk (3 Juin 2015)

Bonjour, 

j'ai un super soucis dans Mail, j'ai plusieurs compte avec plusieurs signature que j'utilise depuis des années, sauf que depuis quelques jours, quand je créé un nouveau message, les signatures n'apparaissent plus... alors que c'est renseigné

Quelqu'un à une idée tu fichier qui controle ca / qu'il faut dégager? 

NB1: J'ai dégagé le fichier AllSignatures.plist pour tenter de reseter le tout, mais sans succés... 
NB:2 J'ai réinstaller Yosemite, sans succés, ca viens donc des fichiers de conf... 

Les piéces jointes... MERCI!!!

un nouvel E-mail... et toc signature disparue!






et mes préférences renseignées!!!


----------



## lercat (3 Juin 2015)

Bonjour,
as-tu essayé d'effacer la signature en question et de la recréer ?


----------



## fulk (3 Juin 2015)

lercat a dit:


> Bonjour,
> as-tu essayé d'effacer la signature en question et de la recréer ?



c'est meme le premier truc que j'ai fais... aprés je les ai toutes effacées, et recrées, ensuite j'ai effacé le dossier signature, (qui s'est recréé tout seul, normal) et rien n'y fais.

il doit y avoir une merde dans les fichiers de conf plist... pffff


----------



## lercat (3 Juin 2015)

As-tu fait les dernières mise à jour - 10.10.4 et logiciels ?


----------



## lercat (3 Juin 2015)

lercat a dit:


> 10.10.4


heu 10.10.3 plutôt


----------



## fulk (3 Juin 2015)

lercat a dit:


> heu 10.10.3 plutôt



ouaip ,j'ai réinstallé yosemite, et par la meme occase mail et safari, puis mise a jour of course.

Je viens de régler le problème, j'ai sauvegardé mes emails, j'ai dégagé le compte, j'ai effacé le dossier bibliotheque/mail/..../imap.exemple.com , j'a recréé le compte en pop cette fois-ci, réintégré les emails, remise en place de la signature, et roule ma poule.

C'est pas la premiére fois que le protocol imap me fait CH*ER pour diverses raisons, j'avais deja des problémes pour déplacer des E-mails... 

bref résolu par la force


----------



## lercat (4 Juin 2015)

Super
Marque ton message comme Résolu; pour d'autres qui feront comme toi si un problème identique survient.
Bonne continuation


----------



## fulk (4 Juin 2015)

lercat a dit:


> Super
> Marque ton message comme Résolu; pour d'autres qui feront comme toi si un problème identique survient.
> Bonne continuation



comme tu veux... cela dit le problème n'est  résolu que dans l'absolu, j'aurai aimé que qqu puisse dire quel fichier gère la configuration des signatures...


----------

